# Articulated steam loco manufacturers?



## Cap'nBill (Dec 27, 2008)

I'm wondering how many versions of articulated (electric versions) steam locomotives are made in G scale? I guess every train collector, sooner or later, gets the urge to drive the heavy metal. I have one in 'N' scale I put a Swiss geared motor in (Fullhaber?). Doesn't go very fast but what a hog! For those with some experience with them, which are the best, and worst. I think I'll have to save for some time, but......I can dream! Bill


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

LGB has at least 3 NG (American and European), Accucraft is coming out with an C&O Allegheny, Bachmann has a logging one NG, and Aristocraft has a Mallet.
There may be others, but those are the ones that come to mind now.

Chuck N


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Usa Trains BigBoy 1/29th .

MTH Triplex, BigBoy and Challenger 1/32 .


Acuucraft has 1/32nd BigBoys as well.


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Bill,

I know what you mean! I have an aristo mallet and it has been a real workhorse around here.


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Aster will be producing a live steam Gauge 1 'Challenger' next year, but if you want one you'll have to show willing by putting down a $1000 deposit. That will give you time to save the other $11000 [estimated] by the time it turns up. 

tac 
www.ovgrs.org 
supporter of the Cape Meares Lighthouse Restoration Fund


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

I think we were talking sparkies here. Later RJD


----------



## Axel Tillmann (Jan 10, 2008)

The following Aster/LGB locos will be available in limited quantities through us: 

K28 (LGB 20831) 
DB 99633 (LGB 22832) articulated steam 
Garrat NGG (LGB 20922) articulated steam 
HSB 99-7243-1 (LGB-20811) 
NYC Hudson J3a (LGB 20542) 
PRR E-Lok GG1 (LGB 24832) 
WP&Y #73 (LGB 23832) 
Wuertenbergische Staatsbahn Tssd43 (LGB 25832) - articulated Steam 

All in either analog or digital with or without sound. 

They are all in very limited supply - this is your last chance if you missed the original edition to get one again. The prices range from 2800 - 5000 please call or email for more details.


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By aceinspp on 16 Dec 2010 12:05 PM 
I think we were talking sparkies here. Later RJD 

You're right, but just remember, there is no such thing as 'bad' publicity.

tac
http://www.ovgrs.org/
Supporter of the Cape Meares Lighthouse Restoration Fund


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Or bragging about a $12,000 live steam loco in a thread about electric ones? 


Made less appropriate by being posted in a beginners forum?

Greg


----------

